# Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

here is my latest.... Sending this one to cracKness for him to see if it works for him.... will insert into stock MAF housing.... just take the MAF sensor out the housing... slide in the insert... reinstall MAF sensor.. its that easy... I should have 1 more made up for testing soon.... but I want the next to go to someone with Stock ECU and Vag-COM...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if I had an intake I wouldnt mine testing it but oh well. hope this works out.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (vwluger22)*

bump so someone can test this thing out I want to be able to get an intake in the future and not have a cel


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_here is my latest.... Sending this one to cracKness for him to see if it works for him.... will insert into stock MAF housing.... just take the MAF sensor out the housing... slide in the insert... reinstall MAF sensor.. its that easy... I should have 1 more made up for testing soon.... but I want the next to go to someone with Stock ECU and Vag-COM... 

















Whoa, cool! So what is the thinking behind the sleeve-like insert? Just a reduction in ID? I'd be all over this, but I don't have a Vag setup. Can't wait to see what happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

could you cut the sleeve in half since you only need it infront if the sensor?
that way it would be cheaper and you wouldn't have to pull the element out to install it.
Just wondering.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Whoa, cool! So what is the thinking behind the sleeve-like insert? Just a reduction in ID? I'd be all over this, but I don't have a Vag setup. Can't wait to see what happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah its just a reduction of ID to the same as my current setup... 2.62" ID....
I think it should work out great... should give same effects as my other test pieces due to same ID


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*

Schweeet... Looking forward to getting this and testing it out!
I don't care what anybody says... The difference in power between when codes are cleared/battery is disconnected then reconnected, and when the CEL comes on, is very noticeable.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (cracKness)*

can't wait to see the results of this. I have a 2008 and I'm not putting an intake yet untill i'm 100% sure


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (vento 95 GL)*

I hope it works out good too... its pretty easy to make... cheap... and easy to install... and Im ready for this 2.5 forum to get on to bigger and better things....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I hope it works out good too... its pretty easy to make... cheap... and easy to install... and Im ready for this 2.5 forum to get on to bigger and better things....









The 2.5 community owes you for putting in all the time, effort and willingness share your work.
I had thought sleeving the housing would work, but like Dre, dont understand why the sleeve runs the entire length of the housing. I guess you/we are still in the testing phase.
Again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great member, keep up the good work.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (undercoverdubber)*

the one Im going to make tonite will have a slot in it su you can slide it in without removing the sensor from the housing.... hopfully it works... those tamper proof screws that hold the sensor in the houseing seem to be throwing some people for a loop...








it may be going to dubsker


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i had to buy a tamper proof torx plus bit to get it off when i did mine


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

from what i remember tamper trox dont work.
torx has 6 edges this only has 5.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yeah they sell them in both 5 and 6 point.... takes a bit of looking around but they are out there...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Does anyone else think it's awesome that the community is solving this problem and not a vendor?
Sharon03jetta, you are OG.








Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_the one Im going to make tonite will have a slot in it su you can slide it in without removing the sensor from the housing.... hopfully it works... 

this sounds like a great idea! any updates so far on CEL


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_
this sounds like a great idea! any updates so far on CEL









first test piece is on its way to Crackness.... Ive been in the process of moving so, my time has been taken up with that... but next piece will hopfully be off to next test subject soon...


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_from what i remember tamper trox dont work.
torx has 6 edges this only has 5. 

that's why i said tamper proof plus that's what the 5 pt ones are called


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vince557)*

here is the latest... I will slide in without removing the sensor from the housing... I think this one will be the one that will work and be easy to install...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_
that's why i said tamper proof plus that's what the 5 pt ones are called

wasn't trying to argue or prove you wrong.
do a google search for "tamper proof torx" and let me know what you find.

_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_here is the latest... I will slide in without removing the sensor from the housing... I think this one will be the one that will work and be easy to install...

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

any news?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*

first one I sent out should be to its destination as of today... and I need to get off my butt and mail the next one out... Im going on a cruise on friday... so I better get on it


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_first one I sent out should be to its destination as of today... and I need to get off my butt and mail the next one out... Im going on a cruise on friday... so I better get on it









Enjoy your cruise, thanks for all your effort!!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

nice, if these work out im down for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

As of today, my car has 150 cel free miles after the insert installation. I don't have a vag-com yet so I can't check the logs, but the power hasn't dropped off, and actually it feels like there's slightly more there. So far, so good. Testing will continue


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (cracKness)*

sweet!! thats good news. let hope it stays cell free. try to find a Vag-com from someone locally to check the logs.
hi fi


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_As of today, my car has 150 cel free miles after the insert installation. I don't have a vag-com yet so I can't check the logs, but the power hasn't dropped off, and actually it feels like there's slightly more there. So far, so good. Testing will continue









Are you using the notched one?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

no his is the first one with no notch... I hope the one with notch works out good as well....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_no his is the first one with no notch... I hope the one with notch works out good as well....

I do also


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_As of today, my car has 150 cel free miles after the insert installation. 

props to Vortex ingenuity


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't care if this works or not but you rock for doing all this


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_no his is the first one with no notch... I hope the one with notch works out good as well....

Ill buy a notched one to test


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

So far, so good. I'm at about 320+ miles cel free. 
(btw, this is in short ram mode. I'm currently trying to find a local with vag-com to scan the info before I switch it to CAI mode)


_Modified by cracKness at 9:28 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm still at over 500 CEL with cai and chipped with one of sharons test pieces and now i'm currently running constant 15.5% when i measure block 032


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i'm still at over 500 CEL with cai and chipped with one of sharons test pieces and now i'm currently running constant 15.5% when i measure block 032

What's the ambient temp at your location?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
What's the ambient temp at your location?

most likely the same as jerseys
..any updates?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
What's the ambient temp at your location?

lately around mid 30s when i last vag'd my car with those #s


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_So far, so good. I'm at about 320+ miles cel free. 
(btw, this is in short ram mode. I'm currently trying to find a local with vag-com to scan the info before I switch it to CAI mode)

_Modified by cracKness at 9:28 PM 12-8-2008_

I'm thinking you should switch it to full CAI mode. Didn't MKV already prove that he could dodge the CEL with SAI mode?


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

if all testing works out, are you planning on mass producing these? i'd relly be interested in one


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I'm thinking you should switch it to full CAI mode. Didn't MKV already prove that he could dodge the CEL with SAI mode? 

Nope, considering I've had mine in short ram mode since I heard that, and got a cel at around 50 miles. After that first time, I got one within the first 35 miles in short ram mode. I haven't gotten it vagcommed yet, but hopefully soon. I'm at around 400+ or - without a cel.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_
Nope, considering I've had mine in short ram mode since I heard that, and got a cel at around 50 miles. After that first time, I got one within the first 35 miles in short ram mode. I haven't gotten it vagcommed yet, but hopefully soon. I'm at around 400+ or - without a cel.

Okay, makes sense. Awesome news on the cel free mileage.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

back from vacation.... looks like things are going good with the first test insert... I was so busy before I left, I didnt get to send out the second one with the notch.... 
I dont think I will be able to mass produce them... as Im just a guy in my garage....haha... but I do have a friend with a shop that makes a lot of parts for Saabs that Ive been trying to get into VW's for a long time... Ill see if he is interested...

I will try to make up a batch of as many as I can once we are convinced it is working...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Well at least you made a breakthrough. If you don't see yourself producing them then maybe you can post the specs for people who want to fabricate their own.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_
Nope, considering I've had mine in short ram mode since I heard that, and got a cel at around 50 miles. After that first time, I got one within the first 35 miles in short ram mode. I haven't gotten it vagcommed yet, but hopefully soon. I'm at around 400+ or - without a cel.

i never threw a cel when i ran a short ram.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_
i never threw a cel when i ran a short ram.

the warmer underhood air might have helped with that


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Well at least you made a breakthrough. If you don't see yourself producing them then maybe you can post the specs for people who want to fabricate their own.

here is the tube I used.... I dont really have any measurements of where to put the hole or the slot....
the tube slides right in the MAF housing with the sensor removed... then cut the tube to length..... then cut the hole in it were the sensor goes in..... its pretty simple...
https://www.onlinemetals.com/m...at=60


----------



## bigroque (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i need one of these, do you have any ready?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (bigroque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigroque* »_i need one of these, do you have any ready?









x2
I know you want to make some money from us CELers'


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bigroque)*

I plan to make a small batch so I will have some available soon...


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*

id test it in my intake


----------



## bigroque (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

sweet, let me know. if it works i'll buy it from ya


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

well en you make them let me know and ill buy one


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (speedster5555)*

tracking # puts the new order of aluminum tube here on monday the 22nd..... Ill get to them as fast as I can but the holidays will slow me down...... I should have enough to make 9 more...


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

hey guys im new to vortex ive bin on jettamkv for a lil while but when i saw this i had to join up and say a few things. this is great!!!! i have a 08 2.5 with a evoair and of course the damn cel is on...i will buy one of these tomorrow!!! wutever the cost!!!! if you are makin more i would be very grateful if i could purchase one please keep us informed!!


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry whats CEL ?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_tracking # puts the new order of aluminum tube here on monday the 22nd..... Ill get to them as fast as I can but the holidays will slow me down...... I should have enough to make 9 more... 

Is this officially "the" fix?


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (Vaughan gti mk4)*

CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_tracking # puts the new order of aluminum tube here on monday the 22nd..... Ill get to them as fast as I can but the holidays will slow me down...... I should have enough to make 9 more... 

just let us know when we can send the payments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Is this officially "the" fix?

I think it will work..... so far so good on my end... but we'll see once there are a bunch out there....
Ill sell this batch for cost + shipping so we can can have many test subjects....


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

I have a 2006 2.5L. I had a full CAI, and then put to a short ram. Never had a CEL, and I have about 25k on it with that set-up... Recently got a CEL..?? Looked everything over and made sure nice and tight. CEL still there??? 
My question is what is reducing the diameter of this inlet doing...?? What makes the CEL activate with intakes?? I have a Vag what should i be looking at to see the issue...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_
My question is what is reducing the diameter of this inlet doing...?? What makes the CEL activate with intakes?? I have a Vag what should i be looking at to see the issue...


here is a good thread on what fuel trim is....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201806


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I think it will work..... so far so good on my end... but we'll see once there are a bunch out there....
Ill sell this batch for cost + shipping so we can can have many test subjects....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

cool man keep us updated!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Is this officially "the" fix?

Paging LNT, your job has been done for you, your welcome.
Love,
The MKV Community 
xoxo


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Paging LNT, your job has been done for you, your welcome.
Love,
The MKV Community 
xoxo


hahahahaha good one. If they take that long everytime they have a problem damn!!!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Paging LNT, your job has been done for you, your welcome.
Love,
The MKV Community 
xoxo


EPIC. haha
So how can I purchase this? I'll install it immediately but for an odd reason I haven't had a CEL for a couple weeks.
Edit: sorry. I just read up a few posts and realized your still making them. I would love to be put on the list to get one though.










_Modified by IJSTROK at 7:11 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

got aluminum tube today and started working on them... will hopefully have them ready soon..


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_got aluminum tube today and started working on them... will hopefully have them ready soon..









Sweet man, I'm officially calling dibs on one of them!








Merry Xmas y'all! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

update?!?!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (pHx67)*

Ive got 3 made.... but I want all 10 made before I start sending them..... this holiday season has been hard to work through... I should get more made later today... have to do the chrismas thing with my wifes Fam at 2:00 then later I will work on them.... If anyone wants one you can PM me and we'll get a list going...

1. Albeezy36
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK
4. golfofdeath
5. cbrabbit
6. SpiderX1016
7. tnvdubclub
8.
9.
10.
_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:31 PM 12-29-2008_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:36 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Does the people that are on this list have access to a VAG-COM to monitor fuel trims after the insert install? I'm interested if this will also help with the rev hang issue...
Pg 3










_Modified by sagerabbit at 6:33 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Does the people that are on this list have access to a VAG-COM to monitor fuel trims after the insert install? I'm interested if this will also help with the rev hang issue...


The rev hang issue has nothing to do with this. Thats in the program of the ecu. if you wanna get rid of it you gotta flash your ecu with a new program. I know C2 motorsport flash chip gets rid of it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Does the people that are on this list have access to a VAG-COM to monitor fuel trims after the insert install? I'm interested if this will also help with the rev hang issue...
Pg 2









I would hope someone who gets one has Vag-Com..... but Im not going to limit it to those that have it....


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I would hope someone who gets one has Vag-Com..... but Im not going to limit it to those that have it....

You have IM


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Test MAF Insert for Intake CEL (sharons03jetta)*

PM sent.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

Don't mean to bother you, just wanted to see how far you've gotten on finishing the next batch. I am really anxious to see if this works. I definitly appreciate all the effort and time you have spent in trying to help solve this cel problem. I just can't wait to install your sleeves. I don't have vag but i am still stock as far as the ecu, so if it stops the CEL issue with my cai setup then i would think this is the fix we have been waiting for.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I got Vag just no intake.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

I have a Vag!!! And a CAI
Now you posted the insert tube you are using. Other than that it looks to be easy to make...?? Mill out for the sensor... Do you have the dimensions you are cutting it too...?? 
Still asking but what does making the diameter smaller do for the cel???


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

It is very easy to make.... I have actually simplified it a bit... I will post a how to Make once these 10 are done...
5 are complete and will PM first 5 

list update...
1. Albeezy36
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK
4. golfofdeath
5. cbrabbit
6. SpiderX1016
7. tnvdubclub
8. Djsupahfly
9. VrstewartW
10.


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_
Still asking but what does making the diameter smaller do for the cel???


it makes the air go through the MAF faster.... which tricks the ECU into thinking there is more air going into the engine...which make the ecu give more fuel....which gets rid of the lean code.....




_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:22 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_It is very easy to make.... I have actually simplified it a bit... I will post a how to Make once these 10 are done...
5 are complete and will PM first 5 

list update...
1. *Albeezy36* 
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK
4. golfofdeath
5. cbrabbit
6. SpiderX1016
7. tnvdubclub
8.
9.
10.
it makes the air go through the MAF faster.... which tricks the ECU into thinking there is more air going into the engine...which make the ecu give more fuel....which gets rid of the lean code.....

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:47 PM 12-30-2008_

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:48 PM 12-30-2008_
 
That list looks so perfect! Word g, thanks!








EDIT: You've got payment http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 7:14 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Payment sent! Can't wait to get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

sent PM


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

payment sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Also i am a little lost, whats does this sleeve do that resolves the cel issue, just makes the inner diameter smaller so less air travels through?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_Also i am a little lost, whats does this sleeve do that resolves the cel issue, just makes the inner diameter smaller so less air travels through? 

Maybe the creator of the part could chime in too here, but I'd say it probably does a little reducing in the volume of the MAF, it also smooths out the inside of the MAF which has some laminating effects me thinks, plus it probably shrouds the sensor slightly.
Whatever it does it seems to work!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Air passes through faster which means ECU thinks more air and compensates by increasing fuel. Brilliant!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

From what I can tell, It simply reduces the inner diameter of the oem maf housing slightly to bring the maf reading to spec, I guess. Works great, haven't had a cel since I've had it, and I'm pretty sure i'm past the 600+ mile mark. I haven't gone cold air mode yet, but I honestly don't think it would make a difference.
I have another part I can send to someone if you want to replace your maf housing. It's the same diameter and all, but you actually take out your maf sensor and put it into this piece. It'll be a slight pain in the ass if you don't have security torx handy, since the maf is held in by a pair of those. PM me for details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to sharons03jetta


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (cracKness)*

Ok so the sleeve makes sense. I will try to make one also when the dimensions are posted. I have about 25k on my CAI and never had a cell problem until a month ago....?? 
Does anyone know how much a MAF sensor is..?? I'm starting to think something could be wrong with my sensor...???


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

LoL!!! I meant cel problem not cell.... My phone works fine in my car!! LoL!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

Wow 25k miles, thats some luck.


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_It is very easy to make.... I have actually simplified it a bit... I will post a how to Make once these 10 are done...
5 are complete and will PM first 5 

list update...
1. Albeezy36
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK
4. golfofdeath
5. cbrabbit
6. SpiderX1016
7. tnvdubclub
8. speedster5555
9.
10.


i really want one of these


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (speedster5555)*

first one shipped out.... all 10 are spoken for....I would like to repost that I am letting these go at cost and am making zero profit on these.... after these 10 are gone I am not going to make anymore but will post a really easy how-to so you can make your own....

list update...
1. Albeezy36 *shipped*
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK 
4. golfofdeath
5. cbrabbit
6. SpiderX1016
7. tnvdubclub
8. Djsupahfly
9. VrstewartW
10.pHx67
_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:53 PM 12-31-2008_

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:14 PM 12-31-2008_

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:17 PM 12-31-2008_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:48 AM 1-1-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can send payment whenever your done with them. I should be getting a CAI soon.


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

PM sent i hope there is still a spot open!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (pHx67)*

the list is now full.... I will finish the rest tommorow on my day off and start on my DIY....


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

How should i go about completly clearing my cel since disconnecting the battery doesn't complelty get rid of it? Unfortunitly i don't know of anyone with vag-com so i can't clear it that way.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

autozone might be able to clear it for you.... dont trust what their code reader says for codes.... but it should be able to clear it...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

k i guess i will bring it to the local el auto zono


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

what do you mean short ram mode ?
and does this work with any intake or just one in particular? 
:-/


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

If you have a CAI, just take out the long pipe and connect the filter to the intake.
I'm assuming it works with every intake because it goes onto the stock MAF?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

yes it goes into the stock MAF housing so it should work with any CAI giving you a lean code CEL...


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

So when it's running lean, what exactly does that mean? Less or to much fuel or air?


_Modified by cbrabbit at 2:31 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Also i have to get my emissions done by the end of the month, if for some reason i still have this cel problem with my cai, will this cause an issue with my emissions?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lean is too less fuel. Rich is too much fuel.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

So if it's running lean now, and this sleeve makes it think there is more air and that will tell it to add more fuel, more fuel would equal more power right? But does that mean our gas millage will be worse now?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_So if it's running lean now, and this sleeve makes it think there is more air and that will tell it to add more fuel, more fuel would equal more power right? But does that mean our gas millage will be worse now?

not really.... I wouldnt say you will see a change in power or MPG with the insert....


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
not really.... I wouldnt say you will see a change in power or MPG with the insert....

o ok, just a thought


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i want one :-D


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

list update...
1. Albeezy36 *shipped*
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK *shipped*
4. golfofdeath *shipped*
5. cbrabbit *shipped*
6. SpiderX1016 *shipped*
7. tnvdubclub
8. Djsupahfly *shipped*
9. VrstewartW *shipped*
10.pHx67 *shipped*
_Modified by sharons03jetta at 1:28 PM 1-3-2009_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:53 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I sent you an IM with a different adress and my cell # if u have any questions. Thnx and sorry for the address problem, if you get a chance to go back and ship it i would really appreciate it, i am dying to get your fix.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Alright guys, stop ignoring my posts... lol
Without the mod, you have a certain level of air coming in, and a certain level of fuel being added by the system.
MAF says WHOA, "TOO MUCH AIR!!1!", and gives you a code because it figures it's pumping way more fuel than it should be to keep the mixture right. It's a lean code, because it's receiving too much air, leaning out the fuel mixture.
With the sleeve/mod/insert thingy, the MAF doesn't read as much air as it was before (so it reads less air with the mod, not more) the insert/sleeve/mod thingy. So the MAF says "WHOA, AIR IS JUST RIGHT!!1! NO NEED TO PANIC!1!!" so it doesn't throw a code anymore, because it doesn't have to pump up the fuel supply over it's comfort level, meaning it's not running lean anymore. No lean condition, no code.
At least I think that's how it works.


_Modified by cracKness at 9:17 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_Alright guys, stop ignoring my posts... lol
Without the mod, you have a certain level of air coming in, and a certain level of fuel being added by the system.
MAF says WHOA, "TOO MUCH AIR!!1!", and gives you a code because it figures it's pumping way more fuel than it should be to keep the mixture right. It's a lean code, because it's receiving too much air, leaning out the fuel mixture.
With the sleeve/mod/insert thingy, the MAF doesn't read as much air as it was before (so it reads less air with the mod, not more) the insert/sleeve/mod thingy. So the MAF says "WHOA, AIR IS JUST RIGHT!!1! NO NEED TO PANIC!1!!" so it doesn't throw a code anymore, because it doesn't have to pump up the fuel supply over it's comfort level, meaning it's not running lean anymore. No lean condition, no code.
At least I think that's how it works.

_Modified by cracKness at 9:17 AM 1-3-2009_


kinda of....
first things first..... lets go over what 2 sensors on your car do.... 
the MAFs only job is to the the ECU the amount of air coming into the engine and what Temp that air is.....
The O2 sensor is there to basicly tell the ECU how good it has been at adjusting the air fuel mixture. it is what says rich or lean.
We all know that the cooler the air the more Oxygen molicules it has (more dense) and the warmer the air is the less Oxygen molicues it has (less Dense)
Same thing can be said about different altitudes.... higher is less dense... lower is more dense...
with all this said....the ECU is pre programed to give "X" amount of fuel when "Y" amount of air is coming into the engine at "Z" rpm....but the ECU has the abbility to adjust the Air/Fuel mix 25% in each direction from what it was pre programed to do depending on what the O2 sensor is saying.... meaning it can add 25% more fuel than it was programed for or can subtract 25% less fuel... It has this ability so when you drive in different Temps and or altitudes, it canget the desired air/fuel mix..... the CEL seems to be comeing on as a warning when it gets around 17% +- and this is where most aftermarket CAI seem to run... this means the ECU is still able to get its desired air/fuel mix.... but its geting close to the point that it will be maxed out.... 
now what the insert does is change what the ECU was pre programed to run...
Remember...the ECU is pre programed to give "X" amount of fuel when "Y" amount of air is coming into the engine at "Z" rpm....

now the "Y" amount of air got an increase because the MAF is now sending a signal that more air is passing through it because the speed of the air moving throuugh it has increased due to the smaller inside diameter... it just makes the ECU see more air at every said rpm.... which changes the 0% point of how/were it adjusts +- 25%...... 




_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:06 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

ahhh very nicely put...where did you get the number 17% from vag-com??


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (pHx67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pHx67* »_ahhh very nicely put...where did you get the number 17% from vag-com??

if you log Block 032 in the engine section..... there is short term fuel trim (idle) and long term fuel trim (part throttle)... look at the long term fuel trim... thats the one thats throwing the CEL
the CEL will come on even earlyer... maybe around +13%... 

ps... next 5 are ready and have sent PMs




_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:49 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Payment sent, Still can't find that CAI yet though.


----------



## mdr (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

My WAG what's goin' on...
(description of what the two sensors do is right on with my understanding of it)
The hole the air is going through is bigger than the sensor was originally installed in. So when the same volume of air goes through a smaller amount of air crosses the sensor, so the computer thinks less air is going in so squirts in less fuel. 
The O2/exhaust sensor sees that there's not enough fuel being injected, so calls for more. The computer 'thinks' it's a vacuum leak leaning out the mixture. 
The sleeve shrinks the intake hole at the sensor so it reads properly. 
If it's tapered well, like it looks like it is, there may not be much added restriction except at highest RPM (not a WAG - rampant speculation). There may be a bit of a venturi effect with the air flow constricting...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (mdr)*

I don't know if I've said this yet, but hear hear to sharons03jetta!
I gotta say thanks for putting this all together for us. You used your day off work to finish parts for vortexers and that is just cool!











































THANK YOU!!!


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

payment sent....and im in agreement with Albeezy this was very awesome of you to do for everyone... major thanks!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_I don't know if I've said this yet, but hear hear to sharons03jetta!
I gotta say thanks for putting this all together for us. You used your day off work to finish parts for vortexers and that is just cool!











































THANK YOU!!!

I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

so how do i get one of these :-D ? put me in for one :-D


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

What success have people had removing the CEL by getting new software?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sharon you got pm


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_What success have people had removing the CEL by getting new software? 

So far c2 seems to be the only tuner with a working solution. All you have to do is let them know you have an intake when you purchase the flash.
There is another company claiming no CEL but I have yet to see any user feedback.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I dig the price of the c2 program, but aren't they still requiring you to ship an ECU? I only get the CEL when the weather is cold, so I imagine it might take care of it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_I dig the price of the c2 program, but aren't they still requiring you to ship an ECU?  I only get the CEL when the weather is cold, so I imagine it might take care of it.

check if you have a C2 dealer nearby. They now have the flashing tool.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_I don't know if I've said this yet, but hear hear to sharons03jetta!
I gotta say thanks for putting this all together for us. You used your day off work to finish parts for vortexers and that is just cool!











































THANK YOU!!!


I just hope they work out for eveyone... they are very easy to make and fit really snug.... and fairly cheap materials...

when you go to install the insert..... you have to be very carefull.... there is a small resistor on the side of the sensor... if you hit it with the insert when you are installing it, it will damage the sensor... you will see what Im talking about when you look in there...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 9:30 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
when you go to install the insert..... you have to be very carefull.... there is a small resistor on the side of the sensor... if you hit it with the insert when you are installing it, it will damage the sensor... you will see what Im talking about when you look in there...



Cool, alright and thanks for the heads up. Mine will be at my house on the 7th


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

list update...
1. Albeezy36 *shipped*
2. bigroque 
3. IJSTROK *shipped*
4. golfofdeath *shipped*
5. cbrabbit *shipped*
6. SpiderX1016 *shipped*
7. tnvdubclub
8. Djsupahfly *shipped*
9. VrstewartW *shipped*
10.pHx67 *shipped*


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

thanks dude, I gota paypal you beer money one day for this


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

mine will be here the 8th! anyone else get a chance to install one yet?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (pHx67)*

DIY is up








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189770


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

sharons03jetta, very nice work. Great DIY and you seem like the kind of person that likes to share. Happy New Year!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

My maf sleeve will be here today and i will put it on tomorow afternoon, i just gotta figure out how to clear my cel. I guess the dealer.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

sweet ! gives us an update of your results. yeah the dealer can clear your cell no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

cant you just disconnect the battery? i thought that reset the ecu


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (pHx67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pHx67* »_cant you just disconnect the battery? i thought that reset the ecu

disconnecting the battery takes off the cel light , but the code is still stored in the ecu. You need the VAG-COM to fully clear it.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I'm pretty sure Autozone or Advance parts will clear your CEL for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

mine will be here today...according to fedex it was to arrive yesterday but it changed last minute


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Mine is sitting on my table, unfortunately the recent snow in the NW has caused me to redirect my energy towards my garage that now is collapsing








Hopefully I can shore up my garage and install my intake/sleeve this weekend.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Going out to my garage right now to put it in! I'm going to install it, clear the code with my diagnostics scanner and then hope this is finally over...


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

just got home from work and found my package waiting for me...opend it and installed right away it fits perfect! good work scott!!! strangly the light has been off for a few days and i hope it will stay that way but if not ill vag-com it out and go from there


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

Installed MAF sleeve at work and everything seems great. Unfortunitly i have had a run of bad luck latly with blowing out a tire and a crack in my windshield that spread all the way across the glass, but got the glass replaced and will have my tire installed tomorow as well as inspection and emissions. As far as the sleeve it fits great but i don't know how i will get that thing out, its pretty snug. But definitly great work Scott and thanks again. I would usually get my cel within 100 miles so i will have to wait and see, also it's been freezing out latly so if i don't get a cel in the next couple days then i would be pretty confident that this is the fix. I have driven about 30-40 miles so far and will be driving more tomorow and will give you guys another update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cbrabbit at 3:17 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*








its like Christmas all over again..... good to hear guys.... Now lets keep those CEL's away.... yes the cold weather should be a very good test for it...


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I got my sleeve today too, Thanks man.
I'm still looking for a CAI though.


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

120miles cel free


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

A little over 80 miles, no cel and hoping it stays that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

anyone with VAG-COM yet? screen shot of measuring block 032 in the engine section???


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

over 200 miles and cel free


----------



## audidiablo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I have no VAG. I do have MTL CAI which was one of the if not the first CAI to hit the forums. He only made a limited qty and stopped production. I have cel right now and I believe it has to do with the design of the CAI. How much would you like for one of these bad boys? I'm also thinking about getting a VAG-com for the car cause the dealer likes to dick you around with issues.



























































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (audidiablo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audidiablo* »_I have no VAG. I do have MTL CAI which was one of the if not the first CAI to hit the forums. He only made a limited qty and stopped production. I have cel right now and I believe it has to do with the design of the CAI. How much would you like for one of these bad boys? I'm also thinking about getting a VAG-com for the car cause the dealer likes to dick you around with issues.



























































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

We have them available here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4204276


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_What success have people had removing the CEL by getting new software? 


Sucess is 100%. (C2 software) 
I found the issue during turbo software development in spring '07.
Its a free option when you purchase C2 software.
In software I can be more 'exact' than the Insert.
i.e. The insert ID is dictated by what material is available, some nominal dimension. The 'absolute correct' ID is likely not some nominal dimension.
Example:

_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_cai and chipped with one of sharons test pieces and now i'm currently running constant 15.5% when i measure block 032

There are ZERO performance gains in fixing this CEL.
Performance software adds performance.
CAI adds performance.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## audidiablo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Sucess is 100%. (C2 software) 
I found the issue during turbo software development in spring '07.
Its a free option when you purchase C2 software.
In software I can be more 'exact' than the Insert.
i.e. The insert ID is dictated by what material is available, some nominal dimension. The 'absolute correct' ID is likely not some nominal dimension.
Example:

There are ZERO performance gains in fixing this CEL.
Performance software adds performance.
CAI adds performance.

-Jeffrey Atwood


Ironically I have just received the MAF Insert from 20 squared and installed. Sadly I still have a CEL running but there are other issues with the car which I believe are keeping the CEL on. I'm hoping someone could mention which fuse relays to the ECU so I can reset and see if that will at least clear the light for the time being...
On another note, after installing this insert it over time has driven ten fold better. It seems I am also getting better fuel mileage. I think it depends on the application and I do agree software is great as that is my next step but understand how the device works. Fuel trims will be allowed +/- 25% where as most people get stuck running poor numbers. If driven like I have on a old MTL CAI which has no temp sensor bung which was problem one and another thing is that intake was installed at 15k miles and now I have about 64k miles. I must say that is a long time for the car to be driving with a CEL. I used to get about 320-330 miles per tank and lately has gone down to about 260-270. The car has a new filter, oil ect. Just to see the response to this MAF is amazing. I would even cope with the poor mileage to keep the performance I am seeing now. Very responsive once again about the same when I very first installed the CAI. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## audidiablo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (audidiablo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audidiablo* »_

Ironically I have just received the MAF Insert from 20 squared and installed. Sadly I still have a CEL running but there are other issues with the car which I believe are keeping the CEL on. I'm hoping someone could mention which fuse relays to the ECU so I can reset and see if that will at least clear the light for the time being...
On another note, after installing this insert it over time has driven ten fold better. It seems I am also getting better fuel mileage. I think it depends on the application and I do agree software is great as that is my next step but understand how the device works. Fuel trims will be allowed +/- 25% where as most people get stuck running poor numbers. If driven like I have on a old MTL CAI which has no temp sensor bung which was problem one and another thing is that intake was installed at 15k miles and now I have about 64k miles. I must say that is a long time for the car to be driving with a CEL. I used to get about 320-330 miles per tank and lately has gone down to about 260-270. The car has a new filter, oil ect. Just to see the response to this MAF is amazing. I would even cope with the poor mileage to keep the performance I am seeing now. Very responsive once again about the same when I very first installed the CAI. I'll keep you all posted.


Update... After about 100 miles with the MAF Insert in the car the check engine light finally turned off. I can tell the car is much more responsive and actually lights up second gear in shifts again. Hasn't done that(aside of in the rain) since over a year ago. Excellent fix for CEL and keeping the ECU in check.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it's been 2,000 miles without a CEL so far.
Pretty sure there won't be a CEL relating to the CAI anytime soon. I'm pretty confident in that too.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

Installing mine this weekend!!!! Been running stock air intake for the winter due to the CEL....


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

installed mine tonight and loged with vagcom for 25 mins...
this is what i came up with...
820.59, -0.9 ,3.9
well within trim


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Just had my brother fab one of these up for me and I'm very happy so far. There were some issues just after installation where the engine was revving on its own while I was driving but I think I didn't let the car idle long enough after putting the CAI back on with the insert (had the stock airbox on prior to install).
Just as a side note: if you are having a hard time finding the right diameter and sidewall thickness in aluminum make sure you check out other materials like stainless steel. After a bit of time on the lathe though he got mine to fit;-)


----------

